# Suche Gleichgesinnte :-)



## Tobias22 (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,


ich suche auf dem Wege gleichgesinnte, die gerne an der Maas und nebengewässern auf Raubfische angeln.

Nach einem Jahr schwerer Krankheit möchte ich endlich meinem Hobby wieder nachgehen. Leider sind meine bisherigen "Angelbrüder" (Mein bester Kumpel und mein Vetter) mit Ihrer Famlienplanung beschäftigt und haben kaum noch zeit.
Und alleine Angeln ist bekanntlich langweilig ....

Also wer lust hat mal mit zu fahren kann mir gerne eine E-mail schreiben 

The-Creator@gmx.de / oder Msn = The-Creator@gmx.de

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet ...

MFG

Tobias 

P.S.: Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, wo man sich Angelboote mit kleinen Motoren ausleihen kann, wollte auch mal die Maasseen mit dem Boot erkunden !


----------



## thefish (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Mahlzeit!

Also ich habe auch erst dieses Jahr mit dem Rubfischangeln angefangen! Dank der Hilfe von "Krauthis7" habe ich sogar schon einen Zander gefangen!

Boote kann man wohl sehr gut beim "Seebären" bei Marina Oolderhuske leihen. Kosten so 45 Euro am Tag! Ist aber ohne Echolot!

Ich werde gleich mal nach Roermond mit einem Kumpel fahren, und hoffen, dass ich meinen 2. Zander fangen werde!

Grüße, Thorsten


----------



## krauthi (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

hallo tobias 

erst mal herzlich willkommen im board 
da du ja genau wie wir schon die maasplassen beangelst schau dir doch mal unser Boot/boardie treffen   http://www.roermond-bootsangeln.de.vu/   im oktober an dort lernst du viele neue boardie´s kennen und wirst auch deinen spaß dabei haben 

melde dich einfach mal an und alles weitere wird sich dan zeigen 


im moent tuht sich leider nicht so viel an den plassen aber das wird zum herbst hin wieder besser werden 


gruß krauthi


----------



## Mac Gill (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Hallo nach Ofden...
Ich hoffe von der Krankheit ist alles verschwunden und du bist wieder oben auf!

Leo's Angelladen in Würselen verleiht ein Boot mit einem 5PS Motor mit zubehöhr (E-Motor, Echolot...)-> damit ist schon gut Zanderangeln...

Ich kann dir immer noch den Sch... Julianakanaal empfehlen. War gestern mit meinem kleinen da und er hat seinen ersten Barsch geschleppt...

Ansonnsten sind die Stellen, die du im letzten Jahrgenannt bekommen hast immer noch gut. (Außer Oost-Maarland -> da traue ich mich immer noch nicht hin...)

@Krauthi

Wieso herzlich wilkommen?
Tobias22 ist doch schon länger dabei als du :q :q :q


----------



## krauthi (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

@Krauthi

Wieso herzlich wilkommen?
Tobias22 ist doch schon länger dabei als du :q :q :q[/QUOTE]


ups  habe ich dan wohl übersehen   dan bezieht sich das herzlich willkommen eben auf´s bootstreffen wenn er mitmachen möchte 



gruß krauthi


----------



## he_ad (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

hi Tobias22
Hast hier Viele *Gleichgesinnte *gefunden 
ich war die letzten 3 Tage bzw Nächte jetzt am Wassere Leider nit so viel glück 
aber das gute daran ist es kann nur besser werden )
3 Runs auf Würm sonst nix -.- 
Mal  sehen was sich heute so tut 
Klar Kann man sich mal Treffen sage einfach Wann und Wo !
Und ich sage dir ob ich zeit habe 
So bin dann mal wider Angeln *ggg*
Bis Denn den
He_ad


----------



## powermike1977 (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

moinsen!
@tobias22, vom ufer aus kenne ich n paar gemuetliche stellen in der naehe von maastricht. 
@macgill, was kostet denn das boot beim leo in wuerselen? 
und nun trau dich doch ma wieder nach o-marland, da laufen mitlerweile soviel polizisten rum, dass da nix mehr passiert! bin gestern erst wieder kontrolliert worden. ausserdem kann man am yachthafen parken 

gruss,
mike


----------



## marca (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Und,powermike!!??
Was haste gefangen?

@ tobias,
Wie McGill schon sagt, der gute alte Juliana-Kanal ist immer noch wirklich gut.
Hafeneinfahrten oder Ähnliches sind immer ein Hotspot.
Diese zwei Barsche(45cm und 42cm) habe ich letzte Woche im Kanal gefangen.


----------



## Dudzi (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *



			
				marca schrieb:
			
		

> Und,powermike!!??
> Was haste gefangen?
> 
> @ tobias,
> ...



@marca: Petri zu diesen schönen Barschen. Wie war euer Irland Trip ?

@tobias: Tja, hier hast du wirklich viele Gleichgesinnte gefunden, sodaß du in Zukunft bestimmt nicht mehr alleine Angeln solltest.
Viel Spaß hier, Torsten (auch aus Alsdorf) |wavey:


----------



## marca (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Hi Torsten,
ein feines Böötchen habt ihr  Euch da geleistet!!!

Tja, Irland war vom Wetter her supergeil.
Leider zu gut fürs Angeln.
Haben durchschnittlich gefangen.
Aber die Größe ließ zu wünschen übrig.
Im Meer war es deutlich besser.
Aber es war trotzdem wieder spitze.
Im Oktober fliege ich mit meinem Kleinen wieder hin.
Aber mehr so auf Familie getrimmt.
Die Fotos kannste auf der Raubfischangler-Homepage anschauen.


----------



## powermike1977 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

moinsen!
der marca ist am start! meine herren, bei der naechsten barschpirsch will ich dabei sein...granaten!!!
meine faenge sind so beschieden, dass ich das thema am liebsten im fluss versenken will. ich schaeme mich!!!
powermischi


----------



## marca (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Hi michi,
lecker waren die Teile auch noch!!
Wir waren ja eigentich auf Zander aus, aber an dem Abend bissen nur die aus dem Kindergarten.
Zum Glück waren Omi und ihre Schwester aus dem Barschland da!
Haben beide auf weiße Twister gebissen.
Wir müssen nochmal zusammen los, jetzt kommt ja auch wieder etwas Bewegung in die Flüsse.
Dann können wir uns ja auch mal gerne mit dem Tobias verabreden und dem zeigen wo der Hammer hängt, haha!!


----------



## Mac Gill (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Ich sag es ja immer, weisse Twister!!!

Zusammen los ist mal ne gute idee -> da kann powermike mich und meine Reifen ja in oostmaarland beschützen... :q :q

Also die Gleichgesinnten aufgepasst -> wir treffen uns alle auf dem Reifenplattstechparkplatz, der ja jetzt sicher ist, und fangen dem Powermike sein Tümpel leer.....


----------



## krauthi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

wann wolltet ihr den dahin ????


----------



## marca (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Keine Ahnung!
Können ja nochmal ein kleines Treffen veranstalten.
Powermike zeigt uns dann mal eine schönen Platz in Maastricht(Umgebung) und wir trinken mal ein schönes Amstel uns stecken uns eine Pfeife an!
Wochenende kann ich leider nicht, aber nächste Woche können wir gerne mal los.
Vorschläge her!!


----------



## krauthi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

dienstag würde gut passen ????

gruß krauthi


----------



## marca (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Ich kläre das noch ab.
Aber eigentlich müsste ich können.
Die Frage ist: wann(Uhrzeit) und wo?
Ich kann immer so ab 12:00 Uhr mittags.
Powermike;bitte melden.
Und was ist mit Tobias?


----------



## krauthi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

wie gesagt bin dan dabei 

gruß


----------



## Mac Gill (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Das geht nicht im August!!!

Ich bin erst am 22. wieder zurück -> so lange müsst ihr noch warten..


----------



## krauthi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

dan warten wir bis du wieder zurück bist 

gruß krauthi


schönen urlaub#6


----------



## Tobias22 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Hallo zusammen,

sorry das ich so lange nicht geantwortet habe, musst mich aber erstmal wieder in meine arbeit vertiefen .... aber danke für die vielen antworten ...

Ich bin bei einem treffen in O.-Maarland dabei ... aber bei mir geht es nur am Wochenende ... da ich unter woche nicht soviel zeit habe ... 

Ihr müsst mir nur bescheid sagen ... (Sonntag 31.07 wäre nicht schlecht)

Jetzt habe ich aber eine Frage: Ist das nachtangeln jetzt in Holland verboten ? So steht es auf jedenfall in den verguinning ?? 

Freue mich von euch zu hören ... 

Gruss Tobias 

P.S.: Würde gerne mit zum Bootstreffen nach  Roermond kommen, aber ich wüsste nicht wer noch einen Platz auf seinem Boot frei hat oder wo ich ein Boot herbekommen ...


----------



## marca (1. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

So, Kinders,
wollen wir denn nun morgen los??!!
Mein Vorschlag;12:00 Uhr Treffen bei Leo in Würselen und dann los!!
Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## he_ad (1. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

klar!
aber muss das in Würseln sein  isn bissel viel umweg für mich^^
Mir wäre es lieber man würde sich zentral treffen


----------



## marca (1. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

War nur ein Vorschlag!
Was heisst zentral?


----------



## he_ad (1. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Vor ort halt oder an der grenze  müste nur sagen wo du angeln wilst


----------



## marca (1. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Eine Frage:wo ist Bocket.
Und welche Grenze meinst Du dann?


----------



## PetriHelix (1. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

@Marca: Wir mailen die Tage mal, morgen kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## marca (1. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Werden wir machen!
Habe ja noch ein paar Tage Urlaub "gespart"!
Kann mich also hier im Moment jederzeit für einen halben Tag mal vom Acker machen.


----------



## powermike1977 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

alter schwede! 
was issn hier fuer ne lavine im anmarsch! so n misst, dass ich n paar tage wech vom netz war!!! diese woche ist bei mir sauuebel...und am we auch. ab naechste woche bin ich wieder zu schandtaten bereit, da ist der 'ersatzreifen joe' (oder auch knollwinst) bestimmt auch wieder aussm urlaub und kann mac-gills platte bridgestone's wechseln...waerend wir den laurensberger suedhang benoten! mienen tuempel koennen wir auch ma leer fischen, sind leider nur bis 25cm barsche, aber urgemuetlich...also waere ich auch bereit fuer n 40er meinen horizont zu erweitern...julianakanltechnisch.
groetjes,
flash hansen


----------



## Tobias22 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Unter der Woche ist bei mir auch schlecht ... am besten ist immer das WE ...

Sagt mir einfach bescheid wenn es euch ans wasser zieht ... versuche dann mit zu kommen ... 

Gruss


----------



## marca (2. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Hi flash,
tja, der Laurensberger hat sich natürlich schon längst in gute Luft aufgelöst.
Ich hatte 9(in worten"NEUN") Wochen den Krankenschein und auch ein wenig Langeweile.
Und weg war er!!
Dadurch habe ich aber noch ein paar Tage Urlaub über.
Den kann ich ich jetzt mit Angeln vertrödeln!!


Ein nettes Zusammentreffen fände ich schon sehr nett.
Wobei ich keine Stelle kenne, an der man mit mehr als vier Mann ordentlich Angeln kann.
Außer Kerkrade natürlich.
Aber das ist halt auch nicht jedermanns Sache.
Wir werden das schon hinbekommen!
Heute gehe ich erstmal mit he_ad los.
Mal sehen, was geht.
Wir werden berichten.


----------



## powermike1977 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

moinsen!
in worten NEUN(!!!) wochen krankgefeiert...my dear mr singingclub!!! kamin angeschmissen und weg war der laurensberg!!! traum.
wenn wir mehr als 4 an den start bekommen, dann ist oost-marland vielleicht doch ne ganz nette alternative, da kann man auch n bissl rumlaufen und durch die gegend spinnern, mal an der maas, und mal an dem alten seitenarm, und mal im teich. da kann man dann auch wahlweise stippen, futterkorben, blinkern und ansitzen. 
habe gestern morgen kurz mal angesessen, und ne 2kg rotfeder auf n toten koefi rausgeholt...hab gedacht ich spinne!!!
petri heil fuer heute!
mike


----------



## marca (2. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

2Kg Rotauge!!?
Hoppala.
Kann das denn vielleicht nicht ein Aland gewesen sein?
Egal, hauptsache ein netter Drill.

Petri Dank

Wir werden berichten.


----------



## mo jones (2. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

moin moin 
nach dem ich mich für wochen wieder dem lernen gewidmet hab :vund wieder wat frei hab, bis es weiter geht.
ich hätt auch bock auf ne runde spontan angeln heute ....#6
also wat jeht aff ?

gruß 
 mo


----------



## marca (3. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

So, dann wollen wir mal einen kurzen Bericht von gestern geben;
Also, getroffen habe ich mit mit he_ad um zwölfe.
Dann ab zum Wasser und Ruten fertig gemacht.
Erst ein paar Köfis gezockt.
Das ging eigentlich schon zu gut.
Damit die Ruten bestückt und raus damit.
Die Sonne schien und der Wind kam aus östlichen Richtungen.
Also bescheidenes Zanderwetter.
Ich entschloss mich ein wenig zu Twistern.
Ein wenig Später stiessen noch Krauthi und mo jones hinzu.
Nun hatten wir also wieder ein kleines AB-Treffen zusammen!!
Kurz danach hatte ich den (leider) einzigen Fisch des Tages.
Ein ordentlicher Barsch von genau 40cm.
Der Rest des Angeltages wurde dann aber auch mehr mit Rumlabern als mit 
konzentriertem Angeln verbracht.
he_ad wollte noch weiterangeln und hat hoffentlich noch Fische verhaften können.Kannst ja mal schreiben!
Alles in Allem war es wieder mal ein sehr netter Nachmittag und noch netter war eigentlich zwei für mich neue Boardies kennenzulernen.
War nicht das letzte mal, dass wir zusammen angeln waren!!


----------



## marca (3. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Ach ja, Krauthi hat ja netterweise noch ein Foto vom obercoolen Fänger gemacht!


----------



## he_ad (3. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Jo der war echt lustig 
Nur leider War bei mir ausser 2 kleine Zupfer auch nix mehr drinne|uhoh: 
Die Zander Scheinen keinen Wirklichen hunger zu haben ...naja
Aber alleine das Treffen mit den 3 war alle "mühe" wert 
Hoffen man tifft sich Bald noch mal.....
Gruß 
He_ad


----------



## the doctor (3. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

schöner Barsch , ....Mister obercool:m :m #6


----------



## krauthi (3. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

joooooooo alder war obercoollllllllllll

 hat echt spaß gemacht  mit euch 
freue mich schon auf weitere  touren

@ marca
 nun hast du mich auch infiziert mit ireland

 ryanair  hat echt tolle angebote   naja mal sehen   vieleicht   nächstes jahr 


gruß krauthi


----------



## marca (3. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

@ krauthi,
dann lass mal jucken!
Für alle weiteren Infos stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.
Bis dahin haben wir aber hoffentlich noch eineige gemeinsame Angelsessions hinter uns!

In letzter Zeit klappts aber auch wirklich gut mit den Barschen.

Und obercoool war ich eigentlich schon immer!! hehe!!


----------



## powermike1977 (4. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

alter schwede!
@marca, du machst auch keine halben sachen...goiler barsch! war klar, dass du wieder den einzigen fisch landest  beim naechsten mal bin ich dabei und stelle mich auf deine fuesse!!!
war das am julianakanal?
gruss,
mike


----------



## marca (4. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Klaro, kennste doch; Kappe nach hinten, Fluppe auf die Schnüüß und Gummi rein!!
he_ad hat uns die Stelle gezeigt.
War genau gegenüber vom Denkmal Hafen Stevensweert.
Also Julianakanal.
Nachdem ich soviel von den Blaualgen gehört habe, denke ich, dass man strömendes Wasser suchen sollte.
Zumindest dort wo geschleust wird.
Also;Powermike, wann ziehen wir los??


----------



## mo jones (4. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

ahoi ! 
lustig war es 100 % #6 es war ma wieder ein richtiger genuß wieder am wasser zu sein, und nen  boardie kennen zu lernen.
ma wieder ne tour wär net schlecht, is zwar "schon" erst zwei tage her, aber...|uhoh:
@ he_ad : die zupfer warn doch von mir gemacht |supergri

gruß mo


----------



## he_ad (4. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

hehe ne nit die  *gg*


----------



## powermike1977 (4. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

moinsen!
@marca, wenn du schleuse sagst, dann machen wir schleuse. julianakanal und dicke barsche hoert sich auch gut an, und wenn nebenbei n paar zander in der gegend sind, auch gut . wo sind denn blaualgen?
ich weiss noch nicht genau wann ich naechste woche kann, aber so mitte bis ende waere glaueb ich am besten. werde mir dann mal n tag frei nehmen bzw ne fruehschicht schieben. knollwinst will auch mit. hab mir vorsichtshalber schon mal ne geflochtene zugelegt, damit ich endlich mal jiggen kann.
gruss,
mike


----------



## marca (5. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

@mike,
Werden wir mal machen.
Nächste Woche werde ich mir wohl auch mal eine Tag freischaufeln können.
In Richtung Stevensweert war doch so ein Schleusenkomplex.
Da sind wir am Dienstag drübergefahren.
Da habe ich noch gedacht; ganz gute Stellen hier!
Die sollte man mal im Auge behalten.
Ansonsten; wer und eine gute Stelle verraten kann/möchte,ich bin für jede Idee offen.
Für heute habe ich auch noch nix im Kopf, mal sehen wo der Fisch steht.
Zum Glück gibt genug Wasser in Holland.
Die Maasplassen sollen doch voll Blaualgen sein.
Da läuft doch schon seit Wochen nix mehr.


----------



## powermike1977 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

moinsen!
@marca: wie siehts denn aus mit morgen, mittwoch den 10.? hast du da schon was vor bzw kannst du da frei bekommen? ich wuerde vorraussichtlich so gegen 14-15h nachmittags losziehen koennen...evtl auch schon n bissl frueher.
werde den knollwinst auch malk direkt anhauen,
mike


----------



## marca (10. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

@ mike,
geht leider nicht.
Heute kann ich nicht.
Hatte gestern schon frei.
Wie siehts denn am Wochenende aus??


----------



## PetriHelix (10. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

@Marca: Warst du denn gestern angeln???


----------



## marca (10. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Nein!
Ich musste noch ein wenig Rotwein von Montagabend ausschwitzen.
Wer hat denn Bock am Wochenende,vielleicht auch schon Freitag mittag ein wenig zu fischen??!!


----------



## marca (11. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Ja hat denn keiner Lust mit mir morgen ab Mittags ein bißchen Angeln zu gehen?!
Samstag würde ich auch losziehen.
Was ist denn mit Tobias? Dessen Thema ist das hier doch eigentlich!
Es läuft ja auch nicht so schlecht.
Letztes Angeln am Freitag mit mojones,PetriHelix und mir brachte drei Zander und acht Barsche.
Ich hatte auch schon schlechtere Tage!
Allerdings auch schon Bessere.
Also;meldet euch!!!!


----------



## Lucio (11. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Hi marca,

hab dir´ne pn geschickt.

Ciao Lucio


----------



## powermike1977 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *



			
				marca schrieb:
			
		

> Letztes Angeln am Freitag mit mojones,PetriHelix und mir brachte drei Zander und acht Barsche.
> Ich hatte auch schon schlechtere Tage!
> Allerdings auch schon Bessere.
> Also;meldet euch!!!!



alter schwede! 
ich muss mir echt mal zeit nehmen um mit dir n trip an die kanaele zu machen!! fahre jetzt aber erst mal ne runde nach malle, entspannen und minifische stippen 
wenn ich wiederkomme, dann steht der powermischi vor der tuer 
gruss,
mike


----------



## the doctor (12. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Hat jemand Sonntag Mittag bis Abends einer Lust und Zeit?????#h :q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Sonntag Mittag bis Abends einer Lust und Zeit?????#h :q



WOZU...gnädiges Fräulein...!!!???|rolleyes:q


----------



## the doctor (13. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Zum lieb haben, Guido:m 

ne, quatsch zum angeln in Holland...#6 #6 #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

|kopfkratMarcel ich würde gerne mal mit dir in Holland Fischen gehen doch diesen Sonntag geht nix da WIR heute Abend auf Party sind & da Schlafen & ich bestimmt am Sonntag so in etwa aussehe wie "fischmansschorch":m


----------



## the doctor (13. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

OK...wir fahren gerne mal zusammen nach NL!!!!
bin heute Abend auch auf ner Party|uhoh: |uhoh: :m


----------



## fi$her (26. August 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Hi, 
hab gehört das Wetter soll besser werden #6  endlich. Hat jemand lust am Wochenende oder unter der Woche Zander und BArsche zu flitschen?? Wollte  nach Holland an die Maas, egal ob Spinn- oder Posen-, Tag- oder Nachtangeln.


----------



## fi$her (2. September 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Wie alle "hier" schreien |uhoh: .

Bin Student 21, bin mobil, und angel seit dem 6. Lebensjahr.


----------



## mo jones (2. September 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

" hier ! hier ! hier ! " :q

|kopfkrat also ich könnt noch ma was maasluft gebrauchen. #6
is ja voll äääääätzend bei dem wetter nicht zu angeln....#d

ich hab dir ma ne pn geschickt....

vielleicht kann man ja was zusammen angeln

gruß 
 mo


----------



## marca (5. September 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Los!!
Erzählt schon, wie wars??!!


----------



## mo jones (5. September 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

moin marca ! 
wir waren von so ca. 20.00-00.00 uhr ma wieder an dem tote hose hafen in born. also ich hab alles ausprobiert. nicht ma nen zupfer. keine flüchtendes kleinvieh einfach nur tote hose .#c

vielleicht geht es ja heute abend wieder raus |supergri, und wenn's nicht klappt natürlich dann wieder, und wenn's dann klappt dann auch wieder|supergri

wie schaut's denn bei dir aus marca ?

gruß 
 mo


----------



## marca (5. September 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Hatte Familienwochenende!
Wollte vielleicht morgen mal raus.
Mit einem Freund, der das Boot vom Leo hat.
Mal sehen, was so läuft.
Irgendwann klappts dann ja auch!!


----------



## mo jones (5. September 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

na dann mal petri heil für morgen.
auf leo's boot bin ich nie schneider geblieben#6
und laßt euch nicht von den nackedeis ablenken|supergri

gruß 
 mo


----------



## fi$her (6. September 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Und schon wieder Schneider geblieben:v . 

Immerhin konnte mo ein paar Barsche überlisten, ich hatte ein Aussteiger. Wie siehts aus mit Donnerstag abend??


----------



## mo jones (8. September 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

mmhhh heut abend.... hört sich nicht schlecht an ! |supergri
ich muss noch paar sachen erledigen,...weiß noch nicht wann ich damit fertig bin. wolltest du diesmal ansitzen oder wieder sandras ins wasser schmeißen ?

@marca: wie war denn eure bootstour ?


gruß
 mo


----------



## marca (8. September 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Hi mo,
tja,um es kurz zu machen;keinen einzigen Zander im Boot gehabt!!
Die Kameraden haben dermaßen spitz gebissen, man hatte keine Chance.
Wir haben mit 8cm Gummifischlis vertikal geangelt und hatten insgesamt sechs Bisse.Davon gingen auch noch drei im Drill ab.
Ein ordentlicher muss dabei gewesen sein, denn die Rute war kurzzeitig schön krumm!!
Immer hatten wir die Bissspuren von den Fangzähnen im Schwanz.
Also am Gummifisch!!
Haben dann mit unserer Gehimwaffe geschleppt und ordentlich Barsche gefangen.
Und wie sollte es anders sein;ich hatte mal wieder einen ca.45er gehabt.
PetriHelix wollte mir die Fotos noch zuschicken.
Der ist aber die ganze Woche vom morgens bis abends auf dem Wasser.
Alles in allen war es aber ein endgeiler Angeltag.
Endlich nochmal 14 Stunden Hardcoreangeln!!
Aber wir warten wohl doch mal besser auf den Herbst.
Im Moment läuft so gar nix!!!


----------



## mo jones (8. September 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

*petri ! *zum dicken barsch#6
dies jahr echt komisch mit den zandern, aber wieso sollte es mit denen nicht komisch sein, wenn das ganze wetter irre ist. 

dann bin ja mal auf den bericht und photos vom PetriHelix gespannt... ich hoffe, daß es gestern nur ne ausnahme mit den zandern war .


gruß 
 mo


----------



## marca (8. September 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Glaube nicht, dass es nur eine Ausnahme war.
Überall wo man rumhört, heisst es doch nur;ne, mit den Zandern läuft es total schlecht.
Habe seit Wochen keinen mehr getroffen der einen guten Zandertag bei uns im Gebiet hatte!
Die Burschen scheine doch am wetterfühligsten zu sein.
Zum Glück gibts noch Barsche.
Hatte noch nie ein Jahr mit so vielen guten Barschen!


----------



## mo jones (8. September 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

wenn ich ehrlich bin, gefällt mir das drillverhalten von barschen schon besser als das der zander. vielleicht hat ich auch bei den paar zandern die ich gefangen hab, nur selbstmordkandidaten dran gehabt, denen es egal war, dass sie gefangen wurden.|kopfkrat  es war bisher immer nur so, als ob da nen müllsack aus dem wasser gezogen wurde.
wobei son dicker zander schon ne imposante erscheinung ist.#6
bin mal auf meinen ersten hecht gespannt, die solle ja wirklich fighten können #c

gruß 
 mo


----------



## marca (8. September 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Das stimmt schon.Plastiktütendrill!!
Wobei ich leider auch noch keinen Zander über 75 gefangen habe.
Die gehen vielleicht anders ab.
So ein 45er Barsch ist schon o.k. im Drill.
Aber eben alles kein Vergleich zu Hecht!!


----------



## mo jones (8. September 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

mmmhhh 
maas--> hecht |kopfkrat
ich war zwar paar mal dabei als dort welche gefangen wurden. die waren aber eigentlich nur beifang gewesen. so gezielt auf hecht... ich weiß nicht ob das was bringt an der maas. vielleicht kann mich ja jemand eins besseren belehren  ich bin für jeden tipp dankbar


----------



## marca (8. September 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

In der Maas habe ich bisher leider auch nur einen Hecht gefangen.
War aber auch eher "Beifang".
Gezielt ist,glaube ich, auch schwer.
Habe da eher an meine Babys aus Irland gedacht.
Na ja, in einem Monat bin ich ja wieder vor Ort!!


----------



## mo jones (8. September 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

irland.... da würd ich auch gern ma mit#6, aber da is ja das bootstreffen, und kohlemäßig kann ich mir das für längere zeit abschminken, da ich noch nen umzug finanzieren muss... eh bin sowieso im moment joblos|kopfkrat

ok! ich fahr mal flott zum arbeitsamt |supergri


----------



## PetriHelix (8. September 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Nabend Mädels,

bin gerade wieder vom Wasser zurück. Es läuft im moment von den Bissen her gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber ins Boot wollen die Biester einfach nicht!!!

Gestern (Mittwoch) hatte ich 2 Zander (52 und 56cm) und einen Barsch (mitte 30) Vertikal bekommen. 2-3 gute Fische sind mir verloren gegangen!!! Mitten im Drill einfach ab. 

Heute war dann echt die Krönung. Fische waren schnell gefunden und ich hatte irgendwas zwischen 15-20 Bisse. Davon hingen immerhin noch gut 10 Fische kurzzeitig am Haken und 1 Fisch (der kleinste von allen) konnte ins Boot geholt werden. Der Rest ist durchweg nach ein paar Sekunden "ausgestiegen". Leider waren auch einige Fische dabei die richtig Schnur von der Rolle genommen haben, hätte zu gerne gewusst wie groß die waren => zumal meine Bremse im moment voll zu gedreht ist, weil ich so viele Fische verloren habe. Dachte zuerst es liegt an einem zu weichen Anschlag. Wirklich zum Verzweifeln. Hatte noch mit ein paar anderen Bootsanglern aus der Ecke gesprochen, die hatten aber alle nichts gefangen. 

Hoffe mal ab morgen geht mehr... 

@Marca: Fotos schicke ich Dir kommende Woche zu.


----------



## marca (9. September 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

Ne,is klar!!
Unser Hinflug kostet 6,99 Euro und der Rückflug 0,99 Euro!!
Also, mo,gib deiner Studentenseele endlich einen Ruck!!


----------



## mo jones (9. September 2005)

*AW: Suche Gleichgesinnte *

mahlzeit! 
 jooo so gesehn, kann ich ja mal auf einen feuchtfröhlichen abend verzichten
 dieses jahr aber glaub ich wird das leider nichts mehr  lass uns das mal im frühjahr noch mal aufgreifen. irgendwie muss ich ja mal auf meinen ersten hecht kommt|supergri


gruß
 mo


----------

